# What are my mic options?



## midijeep (Sep 24, 2007)

I downloaded Room EQ Wizard. I am using a MacBook with parallels installed (XP) and want to know what are my options for an external mic using the input port on the mac?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I am using a MacBook with parallels installed (XP) and want to know what are my options for an external mic using the input port on the mac?


Well, there are lots of issues reported with using REW with a MAC, so you might do a search on that. If you are able to emulate XP, you should be OK.

With regard to laptops, generally they have mic inputs rather than the required line-in plug that REW requires, so you may require an external USB soundcard. Most users with laptops use external soundcards. They're fairly inexpensive.

brucek


----------



## warnerwh (Nov 28, 2006)

If you don't have a db meter you'll need one. This I brought up because the Galaxy decibel meter can also be used as a microphone. Being as I own a db meter I am buying the Behringer ECM 8000, you need a microphone pre with the ECM 8000 if using the 1124.

Go to the downloads page and you can download calibration files for both pieces. These .cal files load right into REW.


----------

